
A Post-Mortem on India's Blackout - pavel_lishin
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/the-smarter-grid/a-postmortem-on-indias-blackout
======
sp332
I can't believe the author says greenhouse gas emissions are a bigger problem
than India's reliance on expensive fuel. Greenhouse gases are not as important
as electrical infrastructure. (If it were, the solution could be to generate
less electricity.) Oh and the author gets around to mentioning the pollution
which is _actually killing people_ near the bottom of the article.

